# Looking for a 2DS/3DS/New 3DS/XL with Firmware 9.2



## 03bgood (Oct 12, 2015)

Does anyone have one with FW 9.2? Because I want to install custom injected Virtual Console games and run full speed SNES and GBA games on emulators. If anyone wants to sell me their 3DS/New 3DS w/ 9.2. I'll take about $70-80 for it. I'm not very happy because Nintendo said they're doing away with Game Boy Virtual Console games I want this to be a giant middle finger to them, so let me know if anyone has one to sell or not because Nintendo really pisses me off with the Virtual Console, anymore!


----------



## zoogie (Oct 12, 2015)

You can get a brand new 2DS for $99. It will be <= 9.2


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 12, 2015)

Also there ARE some bundled with MK7 or PokemonX/Y


----------



## 03bgood (Oct 12, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Also there ARE some bundled with MK7 or PokemonX/Y


Already have all 3 games!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 12, 2015)

03bgood said:


> Already have all 3 games!


You can sell them


----------



## 03bgood (Oct 13, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> You can sell them


What if they're digital only?


----------



## wormdood (Oct 13, 2015)

03bgood said:


> What if they're digital only?


ebay you get download codes


----------



## 03bgood (Oct 13, 2015)

wormdood said:


> ebay you get download codes


No, what if they're pre-installed? I don't want them as digital downloads on one system only and I already have the physical releases.


----------



## wormdood (Oct 13, 2015)

there not,  at least not mk7 2ds bundle,  i got one of these last month package comes with a leaflet that has a scratch to reveal download code (i used mine on a unhacked 3ds)


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 13, 2015)

03bgood said:


> What if they're digital only?


I meant you can sell yours. The ones you already have. You can transfer the save file from the physical copy to the digital one with an app on the eShop.


----------



## 03bgood (Oct 14, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I meant you can sell yours. The ones you already have. You can transfer the save file from the physical copy to the digital one with an app on the eShop.


Nope, I don't want to only be able to access my games on my 3DS instead of just two, that would be so stupid!


----------



## wormdood (Oct 14, 2015)

03bgood said:


> Nope, I don't want to only be able to access my games on my 3DS instead of just two, that would be so stupid!


so sell the download codes on ebay


----------



## 03bgood (Oct 14, 2015)

You can't if they're pre-installed games, that's what pisses me off about these 3DS consoles, they're pre-installed, even if you already own physical copies of the game. Not really a problem if you own digital copies on another 3DS since they can't be played on more than one 3DS. I currently own New Super Mario Bros. 2, Crosswords Plus, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, Mario & Luigi: Dream Team, Resident Evil: Revelations, Rayman 3D, Rayman Origins, and Yoshi's New Island on my current 3DS and if one of those games came pre-installed, that wouldn't be a problem since unlike physical copies, they can't be played on multiple 3DS systems. The only problem would be save files only be locked to one system but can be transferred back and forth.


----------



## wormdood (Oct 14, 2015)

03bgood said:


> You can't if they're pre-installed games, that's what pisses me off about these 3DS consoles, they're pre-installed, even if you already own physical copies of the game. Not really a problem if you own digital copies on another 3DS since they can't be played on more than one 3DS. I currently own New Super Mario Bros. 2, Crosswords Plus, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, Mario & Luigi: Dream Team, Resident Evil: Revelations, Rayman 3D, Rayman Origins, and Yoshi's New Island on my current 3DS and if one of those games came pre-installed, that wouldn't be a problem since unlike physical copies, they can't be played on multiple 3DS systems. The only problem would be save files only be locked to one system but can be transferred back and forth.


 you say "*if *they are pre-installed" and then continue on *as if* you know they are but you are wrong in you assumption 





wormdood said:


> there not,  at least not mk7 2ds bundle,  i got one of these last month package comes with a leaflet that has a scratch to reveal download code (i used mine on a unhacked 3ds)


 i don't see why mk7 would be the only one thats not pre-installed.  im telling you that in my own personal experience with a *usa region console* (your region) that *they are not pre-installed.* (see here Unboxing Nintendo 2DS MARIO KART 7 Bundle - YouTube about 50 seconds in or hereThe Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds Gold 3DS XL ... at 2:35) they*(the download codes)* come on an *insert included in the package* that you need to enter in manually in nintendo eshop before you can download the game to your system.
whats more *the system you use the download codes on does not need to be the new system* so  . . . yeah ,   but if you wanna worry about a problem that doesn't really exist then go ahead
edit:  you cant even play/get/have the game you get in the bundle unless you can connect to the eshop to download it
2nd edit:  still i have not bought all bundle models so i still cant prove its true for all bundle sets


----------

